# Pink Confetti



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I started this a couple of months ago, but I needed a break from sewing and haven't touched it. Woke up at 3 am this morning and decided to finish piecing it... another toddler quilt. Hopefully I'll get around to quilting it next week.

Ignore the wet spots, my iron spit up all over it.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That's pretty. 3 in the morning... too early, but not too late.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Lovely....as usual! 
Don't you hate, when your iron does that!!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

2nd iron in a row I've purchased that started doing that within a few months. First was a very expensive Rowenta, this one is a mid priced Shark. Very frustrating.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Some little girl is going to be mighty happy!


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

Very pretty. I had a Rowenta that did the same thing but now have a Hamilton Beach that is recommended by Consumer Reports and it has not done it at all in nearly a year. Looking forward to see the finished quilt.


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Ah CJ, you and I are just alike. I get a lot of my sewing done in the wee hours too. The quilt is very pretty. I love those colors!


----------



## jadedhkr (Oct 25, 2004)

Lovely quilt. Thanks for the iron inputs too, I need a new one. Mine is starting to discolor fabrics, just can't get it clean anymore.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

All quilted! This was a fun design to do.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

CJ - I love the quilting design with the cupcakes in it. Very cute.


----------



## shellmar (Apr 4, 2008)

That is really cute!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

THanks!


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

What a great quilt design! And so fitting for that quilt. Want to ask you a question....how do you store your pantos?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I store all my pantos in those plastic sterilite drawers from Walmart, the large 3 drawer ones.


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

CJ said:


> I store all my pantos in those plastic sterilite drawers from Walmart, the large 3 drawer ones.


Thanks CJ. I'm going to have to get one of those. Lucked into a lady who was selling a lot of hers for $5 so I bought a bunch and now they've taken over my sewing room! LOL!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Lovely. There is so much you can do with half squares.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I LOVE the quilting on it! I have to have that quilting done on the flannel quilt I'm making for Cherokee! LOVE IT! LOVE IT! LOVE IT!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks HorseMom, aren't those cupcakes fun? When I saw that panto, I wasn't sure what I'd ever use it on, but I just had to have it!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Okay....First of all, I loved this before it was quilted. Now, I am totally in love with it!! TOO CUTE!!

Secondly, most of ya'll know... I am a green rookie to quilting.....So. please don't laugh too loud.......but, what is a panto? ( She asks sheepishly, with head hung low and red cheeks).


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks Texasdiredigger! A pantograph is a long pattern on a roll of paper. You place this roll of paper on the table of a longarm machine (which is the backside of the machine) and you "trace" the lines of the pattern with a laser light that is clamped to your machine.

You cannot see what is happening on the quilt as you go!

Do you see the blue painter tape on top of the panto laying on the table of my longarm? That's there so that I know to stop at the edge of the quilt and not keep sewing, because I'm watching the panto, not the quilt.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

CJ........You should have NEVER showed me all of this....Now I want to come live with you, just so I can touch all your stuff!!
Yes. Now.....I understand. Thank you for your patience and willingness to share.
I am officially awestruck! 
How DO you keep that area sooooooo clean and tidy?
Anne


----------

